# Ultra-wide angle in fashion photography



## Iron Flatline (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't usually like ultra-wide angles, esp. when shooting people, but check out this group of images. Cool!


----------



## usayit (Mar 16, 2010)

That is nice... seems composition is very very touchy with wide angle lenses.  Looks like a common formula is keep the head distant (get down low) and centered horizontally which means less distortion in the facial features.  Accentuates and elongates the models sexy legs.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 16, 2010)

...and the blown-back afro helps!


----------



## matfoster (Mar 16, 2010)

the angles appear casual and loose..but they work!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 16, 2010)

Iron Flatline said:


> Cool!


 Very cool.  :thumbup:  Thanks.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to stop looking for the "like" button on here...

Anyway, those shots were great! Thanks for posting!! They're creative, edgy, interesting...those are the kind of shots I aspire to capture some day. 

I'd like to ask - how did you know he used a wide angle lens? Is it the "look" or something else? I'm not trying to be snotty, I'm just curious...and still learning. ;-)


----------



## Alpha (Mar 20, 2010)

Super wide is particularly handy when you want a HUGE plane of focus. I've got a short lens on my 4x5 that will put things two feet away and 15 feet away in the same plane. It's pretty amazing sometimes. Makes hyperfocal distances pretty negligible in a lot of instances.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 21, 2010)

dancingsphinx22 said:


> I'd like to ask - how did you know he used a wide angle lens? Is it the "look" or something else? I'm not trying to be snotty, I'm just curious...and still learning. ;-)


Hard to explain... I just know that they're really wide. You get used to certain looks. I learned to photograph before there were zoom lenses, and once you've spent a month with a 28mm, or a 35mm or a 50mm, you just know what they look like.


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 21, 2010)

love them especially the 6th one. lots of lines = :love:


----------



## cnutco (Mar 21, 2010)

That is different, nice change for wide angle.


----------

